# Anyone have pictures of Maten stone from AFA



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Looking for pictures of Maten stone. Any pics would be great both in and out of the tank. Also how much did you get and what were the average sizes.

Craig


----------



## thief (Jan 12, 2008)

Hey there,

Well I've bought Manten twice so far the fisrt time I got some really neat looking little rocks. I don't have pics though. The 2nd time though I wanted a main stone. I told him I wanted something big and nice. He was able to take a picture of them for me. 

http://us.mg201.mail.yahoo.com/dc/launch?.partner=sbc&.rand=8bqotop16kkrs

I bought the biggest rock in the picture as it looked the nicest from what i could tell. 

It is almost 16lbs! I ran for like 120 for the one piece!!! lol I know. But otherwise It is hard to say if you will get good or scrap rocks. I was fortunate though. But when I go to Poland this summer time I plan to buy A LOT more Manten stone. From what I remember the store I will be getting it from comes out to be 5.50 Per pound. Many polish scapes have very nice Manten stone so I hope to be able to pick out a bunch when I land there!

Anyways I hope this sort of helps.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

sorry can't see it says I need to login to Yahoo.


----------



## thief (Jan 12, 2008)

Yeah I don't know why I can't get it to work here are some more pics though:

The top 2 to the left side are Manten stone. Both are very different but have some neat stuff to them. 









Here is the big one that I was talking about before:



























I was lucky to get the piece but as I said you need deep pocket for it! lol

Hey Craig I can't make promises but I might be able to get you some this summer if I go to Poland! I hope to bring back around 50lbs possibly.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Those look like Seiryu theif.

Here are some I had in my tank (seiryu).

















Here they are dry.


----------



## dapellegrini (Oct 29, 2006)

Not the best pictures, but here is some Manten Stone that I bought from AF:

http://www.azaquaticplants.com/community/showthread.php?t=9001


----------

